# Taylormade Stealth



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2021)

Few pictures emerging of the new for 2022 TM "Stealth" driver. Looks a bit jazzy for my liking and I've not been overly impressed with the last few TM drivers. I'm a magpie and like to have a hit of most new clubs and while the TM irons are still decent the drivers haven't thrilled me. This one certainly looks a bit bold


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 6, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Few pictures emerging of the new for 2022 TM "Stealth" driver. Looks a bit jazzy for my liking and I've not been overly impressed with the last few TM drivers. I'm a magpie and like to have a hit of most new clubs and while the TM irons are still decent the drivers haven't thrilled me. This one certainly looks a bit bold

View attachment 39832

Click to expand...

A few pics are up on GolfWRX, the thing frankly looks disgusting


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2021)

broken record time, release a top down pic first ffs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2021)

saving_par said:



			A few pics are up on GolfWRX, the thing frankly looks disgusting
		
Click to expand...

My initial thought as well. Thought I read somewhere it has a carbon face but it just looks so brash and busy. I haven't been a TM driver fan for a while and unless it looks better in real life I think this will look off putting behind the ball.


----------



## timd77 (Dec 6, 2021)

Love my m2, won’t be trading it in for that!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 6, 2021)

Dragons den style, I’m out.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 6, 2021)

Crown view is the only.one worth getting excited about. 

Unless you've got some crazy swing that lets you see the face and/or sole plate during your swing


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Only thing that matters is how the face sits at address, and how it performs.

It’s different, so will have its detractors, probably the sort of people who choose their clubs based on what it looks like on a the rack. But I’m sure they will sell load of them.


----------



## SimonC (Dec 6, 2021)

BTatHome said:



			Crown view is the only.one worth getting excited about.

Unless you've got some crazy swing that lets you see the face and/or sole plate during your swing
		
Click to expand...

Here's a picture of the crown


----------



## DanFST (Dec 6, 2021)

The middle not actually being in the middle and more hosel side is still annoying.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 7, 2021)

Let's be honest it looks awful.  It will likely sell loads.


----------



## Bobthesock (Dec 7, 2021)

Fully expect to see this in seniors and high handicappers bags everywhere by summer. 400 quid for an extra half yard, bargain.


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2021)

It’s got a face only a mother could love


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 7, 2021)

Okay, I'll be the first one. I like it, it looks mean. I won't be buying it but if someone wants to give me one I'll happily use it 😄


----------



## Crow (Dec 7, 2021)

But, but, but, but, it's 60X Carbon with TwistFace and a Speed Pocket!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 7, 2021)

I was talking to my pro last weekend and he was saying that one of his fellow pros had been out in Spain for a testing event with Taylormade for the new driver.

He made some very bold claims about it being 20 years in the making and gains (20 yards?!) that the pros had seen. Apparently they wanted it in the bag now it was so good, but TM wouldn’t let them.

Anyway, I put all that down to TM marketing trying to generate some buzz and struggled to believe the distance bit of it in particular. I wouldn’t attach any significance to it as it’s all a bit Chinese whispers! 

I like TM drivers, currently have an R15 and will be looking to get something new soon, but probably do what I usually do and just get a slightly newer one than i currently have, but still a couple of years old!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Let's be honest it looks awful.  It will likely sell loads.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.....


----------



## SimonC (Dec 7, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I was talking to my pro last weekend and he was saying that one of his fellow pros had been out in Spain for a testing event with Taylormade for the new driver.

He made some very bold claims about it being 20 years in the making and gains (20 yards?!) that the pros had seen. Apparently they wanted it in the bag now it was so good, but TM wouldn’t let them.

Anyway, I put all that down to TM marketing trying to generate some buzz and struggled to believe the distance bit of it in particular. I wouldn’t attach any significance to it as it’s all a bit Chinese whispers!

I like TM drivers, currently have an R15 and will be looking to get something new soon, but probably do what I usually do and just get a slightly newer one than i currently have, but still a couple of years old!
		
Click to expand...

He's not the only one who's been saying this but once the likes of TXG get hold of it and do a like for like test vs this year's driver the jury will be out as to whether or not these rumours have any truth in them.


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I was talking to my pro last weekend and he was saying that one of his fellow pros had been out in Spain for a testing event with Taylormade for the new driver.

He made some very bold claims about it being 20 years in the making *and gains (20 yards?!)* that the pros had seen. Apparently they wanted it in the bag now it was so good, but TM wouldn’t let them.

Anyway, I put all that down to TM marketing trying to generate some buzz and struggled to believe the distance bit of it in particular. I wouldn’t attach any significance to it as it’s all a bit Chinese whispers!

I like TM drivers, currently have an R15 and will be looking to get something new soon, but probably do what I usually do and just get a slightly newer one than i currently have, but still a couple of years old!
		
Click to expand...

with those gains, some golfers on here will be hitting 150 yards!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 7, 2021)

SimonC said:



			He's not the only one who's been saying this but once the likes of TXG get hold of it and do a like for like test vs this year's driver the jury will be out as to whether or not these rumours have any truth in them.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I always take these rumours with a giant pinch of salt as the marketing machine will be in overdrive from now through to release and beyond.

Will be interesting to see how different the technology being deployed really is, and what the difference is from a data perspective.


----------



## Crow (Dec 7, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I was talking to my pro last weekend and he was saying that one of his fellow pros had been out in Spain for a testing event with Taylormade for the new driver.

He made some very bold claims about it being 20 years in the making and gains (20 yards?!) that the pros had seen. Apparently they wanted it in the bag now it was so good, but TM wouldn’t let them.

Anyway, I put all that down to TM marketing trying to generate some buzz and struggled to believe the distance bit of it in particular. I wouldn’t attach any significance to it as it’s all a bit Chinese whispers!

I like TM drivers, currently have an R15 and will be looking to get something new soon, but probably do what I usually do and just get a slightly newer one than i currently have, but still a couple of years old!
		
Click to expand...

As we've been hearing and seeing with our own eyes for the last 10 years or so, all of the driver limits have been maxed out so I'd love to know how they've found an extra 20 yards that none of the other manufacturers have.

Maybe it's a secret new colour?
Maybe it's a new twist shaft?
Or maybe it's 20 yards over the driver they had at the start of their 20 year development programme?

Whatever it is, I'm 99% certain that it will be bull.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2021)

No idea why people are bothered about the face looks - can’t recall ever seeing a face when addressing the ball , the top is what matters if your bothered by looks. 

I have the sim and it’s a stunning driver - haven’t hit anything better , I’ll give the new one a go to see if I get any gains - if not then will stick with the Sim

There is also a new Callaway Rogue , Cobra , Ping and Titliest driver out this year - looks like it’s yearly for all OEMs now


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 7, 2021)

Wonder if it’ll be really quiet 🤔


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 7, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No idea why people are bothered about the face looks - can’t recall ever seeing a face when addressing the ball , the top is what matters if your bothered by looks. 

I have the sim and it’s a stunning driver - haven’t hit anything better , I’ll give the new one a go to see if I get any gains - if not then will stick with the Sim

There is also a new Callaway Rogue , Cobra , Ping and Titliest driver out this year - looks like it’s yearly for all OEMs now
		
Click to expand...

Do you care what the exterior of a car looks like when buying one? 🤷‍♂️😜


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 7, 2021)

Crow said:



			As we've been hearing and seeing with our own eyes for the last 10 years or so, all of the driver limits have been maxed out so I'd love to know how they've found an extra 20 yards that none of the other manufacturers have.

Maybe it's a secret new colour?
Maybe it's a new twist shaft?
Or maybe it's 20 yards over the driver they had at the start of their 20 year development programme?

Whatever it is, I'm 99% certain that it will be bull.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it can only be the material being used in the face (carbon rather than titanium?) and the knock on impact that comes with being able to redistribute the weight that is saved. They can’t make a titanium face any hotter than it already is, but could a carbon face be hotter and still within the limits? Presumably not as the limit is set based on the COR…. [EDIT: or perhaps not, I found this an interesting read: https://mygolfspy.com/no-driver-distance-isnt-maxed-out/]

I agree with you that it sounds far fetched. Time will tell!


----------



## Backsticks (Dec 7, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wonder if it’ll be really quiet 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Inaudible to the human hear. Its main target is player who want to be sneaky-long.

Main weakness looks like a lack of dial-in. With previous TM ranges you were given up to 1yd adjustable accuracy which is more than enough to ensure you never miss a fairway. So this looks like a step backwards. Add in that it isn't white to aid alignment, and it looks like quite a hobbled offering. But yes, if quiet is your main priority off the tee,  then it will suit some people.


----------



## IainP (Dec 7, 2021)

-- _Somewhere in TM HQ Marketing --_

   Golf Monthly Forum  ✔
 -------

😄😉


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2021)

IainP said:



			-- _Somewhere in TM HQ Marketing --_

   Golf Monthly Forum  ✔
-------

😄😉
		
Click to expand...


tick off the easy wins first


----------



## Slab (Dec 7, 2021)

They've made worse looking clubs...


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 7, 2021)

If it goes long and straight who cares.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 7, 2021)

Tiger man said:



			If it goes long and straight who cares.
		
Click to expand...

It’ll go as long & straight as the model it’s replacing 😏


----------



## sunshine (Dec 7, 2021)

Looks very Nike. Especially the writing on the bottom.

Do I care? No. The crown is fairly muted and TM recent drivers have all been very good.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 7, 2021)

Bobthesock said:



			Fully expect to see this in seniors and high handicappers bags everywhere by summer. 400 quid for an extra half yard, bargain.
		
Click to expand...

That comes over as insultingly dismissive.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 7, 2021)

DanFST said:



			The middle not actually being in the middle and more hosel side is still annoying.
		
Click to expand...

As someone that hits more from the heel that the middle, I’m now tempted to try.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 7, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Looks very Nike. Especially the writing on the bottom.

Do I care? No. The crown is fairly muted and TM recent drivers have all been very good.
		
Click to expand...


Have to agree that it looks like a nike driver.


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 7, 2021)

SimonC said:



			Here's a picture of the crown
	View attachment 39833

Click to expand...

Thats just sodding awful It looks like someone has taken one of the vinyl pads, that the jackets worn by your physics teacher in the 1970's used to have on the elbows, and stuck it on a golf club.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Dec 7, 2021)

It’s not a looker


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 7, 2021)

It did remind me of something....


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Dec 8, 2021)

If only someone could marry up that face with this head.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 8, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:










If only someone could marry up that face with this head.
		
Click to expand...

autobots roll out


----------



## IainP (Dec 13, 2021)

Anyone fancy a sweep on when a US commentator/pundit says:

"He's going with a 3 carbon"

😉


----------



## sunshine (Dec 19, 2021)

I noticed Tiger is using the Stealth driver this weekend


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I noticed Tiger is using the Stealth driver this weekend
		
Click to expand...

Not carbon neutral then?


----------



## Boomy (Dec 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I noticed Tiger is using the Stealth driver this weekend
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I noticed that too, and I think it looks a lot better in reality than the pictures posted on here.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is also a new Callaway Rogue , Cobra , Ping and Titliest driver out this year - looks like it’s yearly for all OEMs now
		
Click to expand...

Yearly I can handle, it’s quarterly / six monthly that grinds my gears!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2021)

I like the irony of the name bearing in kind TM's marketing of this is going to be anything but stealthy  - they'll throw the kitchen sink at it...as they all do.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 4, 2022)

TXG have just posted a couple of video review of the Stealth


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2022)

Best looking TM driver in years....


----------



## Junior (Jan 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I like the irony of the name bearing in kind TM's marketing of this is going to be anything but stealthy  - they'll throw the kitchen sink at it...as they all do.
		
Click to expand...

......and the cookie settings etc.   I think I need to reign in golf on my social media accounts.  I'm getting fed up of seeing Rogue and Stealth.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2022)

Not sure whether this review can be trusted. 
https://www.golfmonthly.com/reviews/drivers/taylormade-stealth-driver-review


----------



## IainP (Jan 4, 2022)

Curious he increased club head speed by 3mph with the same shaft.  Is the Stealth head lighter than the SIMs, or was it just 'excited by new toy' syndrome?


----------



## hovis (Jan 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Best looking TM driver in years....
		
Click to expand...

WHAT!!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2022)

hovis said:



			WHAT!!!!!!






Click to expand...

Am I wrong?


----------



## hovis (Jan 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Am I wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  You should sit in the corner and whip yourself with a sim 2


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Am I wrong?
		
Click to expand...

I think it looks good from address.

Many people seem to judge the look of a club based on what the bottom or back of it looks like.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2022)

hovis said:



			Yes.  You should sit in the corner and whip yourself with a sim 2
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion, which counts for less than Jack, the Sims look💩...as does almost every other TM driver in the last 20 years..and because it's my opinion I can't be wrong...😁
I might even be persuaded to give it a swing...

ps...an awful lot of drivers from most other companies fall into the same bracket...


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 4, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I think it looks good from address.

Many people seem to judge the look of a club based on what the bottom or back of it looks like.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think the crown looks good. Wasn't a big fan of the two tone look of other recent TM offerings.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2022)

Don’t think I have ever got hung up on the looks of a driver - always been about performance , feel and weirdly sound 

I’m using the club to hit the ball as far as I can down the fairway - I’ll look at the top of the club for a couple of seconds and that’s it 

The ball always looks the same at address 

I’ll prob try the stealth and unless there are dramatic improvements then can’t see it replacing my sim


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2022)

Just sat through the Shields Review...he says decent club, no additional real  performance gains...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			As someone that hits more from the heel that the middle, I’m now tempted to try.
		
Click to expand...

Callaway drivers all seem to have the sweetshop or at least the markings heel side.


----------



## SimonC (Jan 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			Just sat through the Shields Review...he says decent club, no additional real  performance gains... 

Click to expand...

I've watched & read lots of reviews of the new driver now & the ball speeds were higher than the previous generation drivers. Mygolfspy have also stated that 2 of their members of staff have recorded their highest ever ball speeds with this new driver.

Neil Tappin went from 162.9/163mph in the SIM Max & SIM2 Max to 165.2mph in the Stealth & 167.7mph in the Stealth Plus.

I can't wait to try one for myself to see if the ball speed gains translate to my swing, I topped out at 172mph with my Sim2 & I'm hoping to get to 175mph


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 4, 2022)

SimonC said:



			I've watched & read lots of reviews of the new driver now & the ball speeds were higher than the previous generation drivers. Mygolfspy have also stated that 2 of their members of staff have recorded their highest ever ball speeds with this new driver.

Neil Tappin went from 162.9/163mph in the SIM Max & SIM2 Max to 165.2mph in the Stealth & 167.7mph in the Stealth Plus.

I can't wait to try one for myself to see if the ball speed gains translate to my swing, I topped out at 172mph with my Sim2 & I'm hoping to get to 175mph
		
Click to expand...

Interesting - I’m also interested in the dispersion / forgiveness with the new larger face


----------



## SimonC (Jan 4, 2022)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Interesting - I’m also interested in the dispersion / forgiveness with the new larger face
		
Click to expand...

Me too, looking forward to the full TXG videos as they tend to be more in depth.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 4, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Callaway drivers all seem to have the sweetshop or at least the markings heel side.
		
Click to expand...

The ones I have owned haven’t, and trust me I searched every square millimetre of the XR16 face possible.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			The ones I have owned haven’t, and trust me I searched every square millimetre of the XR16 face possible.
		
Click to expand...

When I had the xhot, the markings were closer to the hosel than the middle, not sure it had a sweet spot though 🤣


----------



## Bratty (Jan 4, 2022)

Never mind the driver, the irons look hideous!!!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Never mind the driver, the irons look hideous!!!
		
Click to expand...

TM can make a decent looking set of players irons but their GI irons.....

Mind you...looks don't matter and all golf clubs are the same anyway


----------



## Bratty (Jan 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			TM can make a decent looking set of players irons but their GI irons.....

Mind you...looks don't matter and all golf clubs are the same anyway 

Click to expand...

The r9s were pretty nice.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2022)

Bratty said:



			The r9s were pretty nice.
		
Click to expand...

Blind squirrels and all that.....


----------



## Bratty (Jan 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Blind squirrels and all that.....
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2022)

my inbox is currently full of reviews for the Stealth or giving me the chance to win one


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			my inbox is currently full of reviews for the Stealth or giving me the chance to win one
		
Click to expand...

Can you win a right handed 9* version in stiff please xx


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Can you win a right handed 9* version in stiff please xx
		
Click to expand...

He'll sell it to you for £500....


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Can you win a right handed 9* version in stiff please xx
		
Click to expand...

all that tech will be wasted on you but I guess you'll be able to hit some par 3's in 1


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Can you win a right handed 9* version in stiff please xx
		
Click to expand...

9° in stiff at your age Baz mmmmmmm!


----------



## KenL (Jan 4, 2022)

Fancy a go with the stealth plus.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			Just sat through the Shields Review...he says decent club, no additional real  performance gains... 

Click to expand...

He said exactly the same for the *FOUR *Callaway drivers that were announced today too.


----------



## hovis (Jan 4, 2022)

BTatHome said:



			He said exactly the same for the *FOUR *Callaway drivers that were announced today too.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps that's because clubs are already on the limit?  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2022)

BTatHome said:



			He said exactly the same for the *FOUR *Callaway drivers that were announced today too.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, TM announced 3 and the Triple Diamond Rogue ST isn't going to go into many bags......


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, TM announced 3 and the Triple Diamond Rogue ST isn't going to go into many bags......
		
Click to expand...

 Anything with Triple Diamond will have Golf WRX's all over them since they all hit it 500 yards plus....


----------



## Bobthesock (Jan 4, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Anything with Triple Diamond will have Golf WRX's all over them since they all hit it 500 yards plus....
		
Click to expand...

only 350 yards, get it right pheasant


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 4, 2022)

Bobthesock said:



			only 350 yards, get it right pheasant
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to the 'strong' hitters on there, not the 54 handicap 350 yard pea shooters 😉


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2022)

In my opinion, these pro reviews are next to useless for the average player. The only way to find out if it works is to test it, whether that's off the shelf or under a fitting and compare to your current model. I've tried a few of the releases over the last two years and none have compared significantly better than my current model, certainly not to make me want to fork out close to £500


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 4, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In my opinion, these pro reviews are next to useless for the average player. The only way to find out if it works is to test it, whether that's off the shelf or under a fitting and compare to your current model. I've tried a few of the releases over the last two years and none have compared significantly better than my current model, certainly not to make me want to fork out close to £500
		
Click to expand...

What driver do you have Homer?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2022)

Canary_Yellow said:



			What driver do you have Homer?
		
Click to expand...

Ping 410 in R flex set to 10 degrees


----------



## Backsticks (Jan 4, 2022)

It certainly looks like a big step forward. A red face is a game changer for me, and the red flashes elsewhere and even on the head cover shows how hard their boffins have been working. I though the yellow in the R7 would be the pinnacle of driver evolution, but when they went white, I was awestruck. The R11 just screamed 'ALIGHNMENT!!!' to me.  Then they upped the anti again to the light blue of the SLDR. I just wouldnt have thought it possible, and the gains were phenomenal. They sort of stalled, lets be honest, when it was back to yellow in the M of the M1. But pulled it out of the bag again with the rich metallic blue which I thought was the most fairway finding colour ever. 
Until now. A red face. Who says golf drivers arent constantly evolving and worth upgrading to ?

You cant have it all though. Imagine a Stealth, with adjustable sole plate technology, with movable weights *and* slidable weights, and a white crown. With yellow flashes around it in an arc. Insert South park gif of Randy here.


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2022)

Crow and Voyager have just self combusted!

CARBON?  give me some nice old vintage  titanium!!


----------



## Boomy (Jan 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			Crow and Voyager have just self combusted!

CARBON?  give me some nice old vintage  titanium!!

Click to expand...

Surely you mean nice old wood, err wood woods 😄


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Surely you mean nice old wood, err wood woods 😄
		
Click to expand...

Precisely... but I hear there is a Petron Impala in the garage somewhere!


----------



## Crow (Jan 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			Precisely... but I hear there is a Petron Impala in the garage somewhere!
		
Click to expand...

The Mark 3 to be precise.


----------



## Funt1m3 (Jan 5, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			It certainly looks like a big step forward. A red face is a game changer for me, and the red flashes elsewhere and even on the head cover shows how hard their boffins have been working. I though the yellow in the R7 would be the pinnacle of driver evolution, but when they went white, I was awestruck. The R11 just screamed 'ALIGHNMENT!!!' to me.  Then they upped the anti again to the light blue of the SLDR. I just wouldnt have thought it possible, and the gains were phenomenal. They sort of stalled, lets be honest, when it was back to yellow in the M of the M1. But pulled it out of the bag again with the rich metallic blue which I thought was the most fairway finding colour ever.
Until now. A red face. Who says golf drivers arent constantly evolving and worth upgrading to ?

You cant have it all though. Imagine a Stealth, with adjustable sole plate technology, with movable weights *and* slidable weights, and a white crown. With yellow flashes around it in an arc. Insert South park gif of Randy here.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂 I’d love to be a fly on the wall in sone of these marketing meetings


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2022)

You can order a custom version of Stealth with other face colours (I like the green) and with a white framing band along the top of the face. More dough, though, natch.


----------



## hovis (Jan 5, 2022)

Ethan said:



			You can order a custom version of Stealth with other face colours (I like the green) and with a white framing band along the top of the face. More dough, though, natch.
		
Click to expand...

An extra £100 though 😯.   Close to £600 for a driver!!!!


----------



## hovis (Jan 5, 2022)

Funt1m3 said:



			😂😂😂😂 I’d love to be a fly on the wall in sone of these marketing meetings
		
Click to expand...

They'd be like


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2022)

hovis said:



			An extra £100 though 😯.   Close to £600 for a driver!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I have no plans to order either the standard retail or the blinged up version.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2022)

hovis said:



			An extra £100 though 😯.   Close to £600 for a driver!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That’s if you only want the stock shaft and grip.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 5, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			It certainly looks like a big step forward. A *red *face is a game changer for me, and the *red *flashes elsewhere and even on the head cover shows how hard their boffins have been working. I though the *yellow *in the R7 would be the pinnacle of driver evolution, but when they went *white*, I was awestruck. The R11 just screamed 'ALIGHNMENT!!!' to me.  Then they upped the anti again to the light *blue *of the SLDR. I just wouldnt have thought it possible, and the gains were phenomenal. They sort of stalled, lets be honest, when it was back to *yellow *in the M of the M1. But pulled it out of the bag again with the rich metallic *blue *which I thought was the most fairway finding colour ever.
Until now. A *red *face. Who says golf drivers arent constantly evolving and worth upgrading to ?

You cant have it all though. Imagine a Stealth, with adjustable sole plate technology, with movable weights *and* slidable weights, and a white crown. With yellow flashes around it in an arc. Insert South park gif of Randy here.
		
Click to expand...

Of those mentioned, I believe yellow must be the longest.
If any manufacturer tries to market a driver as "lavender", I think I'll see through it.
As a rival for "Stealth", I've suggested to Callaway that they bring out an "In-your-face" driver. I've not heard back yet.
#lightgoldenrodyellow


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Of those mentioned, I believe yellow must be the longest.
If any manufacturer tries to market a driver as "lavender", I think I'll see through it.
As a rival for "Stealth", I've suggested to Callaway that they bring out an "In-your-face" driver. I've not heard back yet.
#lightgoldenrodyellow
		
Click to expand...

They need a club face that gives feedback. If you nail it, it turns bright red. If you practically miss it, ice blue, and there is a spectrum in between. It could also have an Alexa style voice which says "Are you got to hit the ball sometime soon?" after a particularly weak effort.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2022)

Ethan said:



			They need a club face that gives feedback. If you nail it, it turns bright red. If you practically miss it, ice blue, and there is a spectrum in between. It could also have an Alexa style voice which says "Are you got to hit the ball sometime soon?" after a particularly weak effort.
		
Click to expand...

Dear God I hope the TM team aren't reading this.......can you imagine the Marketing fun they'd have with this.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2022)

Ethan said:



			They need a club face that gives feedback. If you nail it, it turns bright red. If you practically miss it, ice blue, and there is a spectrum in between. It could also have an Alexa style voice which says "Are you got to hit the ball sometime soon?" after a particularly weak effort.
		
Click to expand...

Let's face it though every one would say" that's out the middle and gone 300 yards plus"🤣


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 5, 2022)

I appreciate the mocking of the marketing guff that comes with any driver release is well deserved, but if this driver is delivering the 2mph - 6mph increased ball speed for the pros that Finch mentioned in his video yesterday (dunno on source, presumably TM?), does that not suggest there could be something in this carbon face tech?

I'm not saying that your average golfer is going to necessarily see a noticeable benefit, but equally, I don't think it's right to completely dismiss the tech as being no better than last years models until that's been proven.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 5, 2022)

I think the Stealth comes with a matching wheel barrow accessory to carry your big balls down the fairway after you've smashed another drive 350 down the middle.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 5, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			It certainly looks like a big step forward. A red face is a game changer for me, and the red flashes elsewhere and even on the head cover shows how hard their boffins have been working. I though the yellow in the R7 would be the pinnacle of driver evolution, but when they went white, I was awestruck. The R11 just screamed 'ALIGHNMENT!!!' to me.  Then they upped the anti again to the light blue of the SLDR. I just wouldnt have thought it possible, and the gains were phenomenal. They sort of stalled, lets be honest, when it was back to yellow in the M of the M1. But pulled it out of the bag again with the rich metallic blue which I thought was the most fairway finding colour ever.
Until now. A red face. Who says golf drivers arent constantly evolving and worth upgrading to ?

You cant have it all though. Imagine a Stealth, with adjustable sole plate technology, with movable weights *and* slidable weights, and a white crown. With yellow flashes around it in an arc. Insert South park gif of Randy here.
		
Click to expand...

This is brilliant, and also probably true. Let's not ignore the evolution in headcovers too, they've really contributed to performance.


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 5, 2022)

Its been ridiculous, I miss the halcyon days where drivers would just turn up unannounced on shelfs, then 3 weeks later crossfield would hit both the new version, and the one its replacing 262 and say what a nice colour it is and that he definitely could game it....


----------



## nickh (Jan 5, 2022)

Tiny marginal gains, more marketing BS (...WTaF is an 'Inertia Generator??? Inertia is doing nothing, not changing, remaining the same; so how do you generate nothing??).

Biggest question mark will be around the longevity of the carbon face. Carbon hockey sticks degrade from their first strike and over time become brittle before finally failing.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 5, 2022)

nickh said:



			Tiny marginal gains, more marketing BS (...WTaF is an 'Inertia Generator??? Inertia is doing nothing, not changing, remaining the same; so how do you generate nothing??).

Biggest question mark will be around the longevity of the carbon face. Carbon hockey sticks degrade from their first strike and over time become brittle before finally failing.
		
Click to expand...

I presume it is saying that the "Inertia Generator" generates the forces required to achieve inertia. I.e. offsetting some other counteracting force that would prevent inertia.

Got no idea what that would mean in practical terms though. Pretty sure the Sim had the same thing?


----------



## hovis (Jan 5, 2022)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I appreciate the mocking of the marketing guff that comes with any driver release is well deserved, but if this driver is delivering the 2mph - 6mph increased ball speed for the pros that Finch mentioned in his video yesterday (dunno on source, presumably TM?), does that not suggest there could be something in this carbon face tech?

I'm not saying that your average golfer is going to necessarily see a noticeable benefit, but equally, I don't think it's right to completely dismiss the tech as being no better than last years models until that's been proven.
		
Click to expand...

If you believe it.  I'll personally look more towards Rick's video where is does diddly squat.  Also, how is a driver delivering 6 mph more ball speed?  Drivers are already that close to the limit pro's are being caught out on tour with illegal drivers.   With that in mind where does this additional ball speed  come from because it isn't swing speed!
No doubt people will get this driver because the fitter (who is making profit) will find the golfer 30 yards more that will never actually be seen on the course and around we go again until the next launch.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2022)

nickh said:



			Tiny marginal gains, more marketing BS (...WTaF is an 'Inertia Generator??? Inertia is doing nothing, not changing, remaining the same; so how do you generate nothing??).

*Biggest question mark will be around the longevity of the carbon face.* Carbon hockey sticks degrade from their first strike and *over time become brittle before finally failing*.
		
Click to expand...

This is probably what Taylor Made are going for. Designed to break after 13 months so you need to purchase a new one - just like iPhones.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2022)

According to MyGolfSpy, TM have said they will never make another Titanium faced driver.....so it looks like it's here to stay.
Until they change their minds.....


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			According to MyGolfSpy, TM have said they will never make another Titanium faced driver.....so it looks like it's here to stay.
Until they change their minds.....

Click to expand...

Next year will be a Titanium Carbon composite 😉

Of course they will fail. But let’s not pretend that metal and wooden clubs don’t fail.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 5, 2022)

hovis said:



			If you believe it.  I'll personally look more towards Rick's video where is does diddly squat.  Also, how is a driver delivering 6 mph more ball speed?  Drivers are already that close to the limit pro's are being caught out on tour with illegal drivers.   With that in mind where does this additional ball speed  come from because it isn't swing speed!
No doubt people will get this driver because the fitter (who is making profit) will find the golfer 30 yards more that will never actually be seen on the course and around we go again until the next launch.
		
Click to expand...

I view all of these claims with a reasonable degree of scepticism, and if the claim were being made about a driver that was simply last years with a different paint job, I'd dismiss it.

However, the carbon face is new and it is different, and it gives the potential for something different to come out of it. That could well be nothing, it might even be likely to be nothing, but I don't think that has been proven at this stage.

Your question on where the speed comes from is a valid one, I posted a link to this article earlier on in the thread, but I think it's interesting and worth posting again: https://mygolfspy.com/no-driver-distance-isnt-maxed-out/


----------



## rksquire (Jan 5, 2022)

Ethan said:



			They need a club face that gives feedback. If you nail it, it turns bright red. If you practically miss it, ice blue, and there is a spectrum in between. It could also have an Alexa style voice which says "Are you got to hit the ball sometime soon?" after a particularly weak effort.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine you're not actually too far off on that - can easy envisage information from the head being relayed to your phone.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2022)

The best and most surprising fact about this new driver is. You don’t have to buy it if you don’t want to!


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 5, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The best and most surprising fact about this new driver is. You don’t have to buy it if you don’t want to!
		
Click to expand...

Thats not true.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2022)

Well I think it's a stunning looking golf club. I don't need a driver and I won't be buying one but I appreciate a cool piece of kit when I see one.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 5, 2022)

Ethan said:



			They need a club face that gives feedback. If you nail it, it turns bright red. If you practically miss it, ice blue, and there is a spectrum in between. It could also have an Alexa style voice which says "Are you got to hit the ball sometime soon?" after a particularly weak effort.
		
Click to expand...

A sleek all black piece of kitt with a flashy red bit at the front, that tells you what you are doing and even makes sarcastic comments.


----------



## Backsticks (Jan 5, 2022)

nickh said:



			(...WTaF is an 'Inertia Generator??? Inertia is doing nothing
		
Click to expand...

For the technically minded, you can think of it as a flux capacitor with non linear gaussian coefficient of restitution for a quasi linear launch tensor to optimise distance.

The majority of the target market is not technical, and so the aim of the club manufacturers is to come up with cosmetic excuses for pseudo technical bullshit to dazzle the vulnerable.

What really is damning is that in coming up with that sort of nonsense shows that there is not any real science behind it.


----------



## Backsticks (Jan 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			According to MyGolfSpy, TM have said they will never make another Titanium faced driver.....so it looks like it's here to stay.
Until they change their minds.....

Click to expand...

I would say that's entirely plausible. Their goal is to have a reason to differentiate themselves from others and fuel the marketing puff. Actual improvement is not required in the golf club 'evolution' world.

Still, this model is black, so  beats me how anyone is ever going to be able to aim it properly. Cue soaring prices of R13s, SLDRs, etc.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			According to MyGolfSpy, TM have said they will never make another Titanium faced driver.....so it looks like it's here to stay.
Until they change their minds.....

Click to expand...

If / when the other OEM's all bring out carbon faces we will know if it's more than a gimmick. 

It could be the next big thing, or it could end up like square headed drivers.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2022)

sunshine said:



			A sleek all black piece of kitt with a flashy red bit at the front, that tells you what you are doing and even makes sarcastic comments.
		
Click to expand...

Like "Have you considered moving forward a tee box. Or two?".


----------



## nickh (Jan 5, 2022)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I presume it is saying that the "Inertia Generator" generates the forces required to achieve inertia. I.e. offsetting some other counteracting force that would prevent inertia.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, not sure physics really works like that.....


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 5, 2022)

nickh said:



			Hmmm, not sure physics really works like that.....
		
Click to expand...

"Inertia is the resistance of any physical object to any change in its velocity. This includes changes to the object's speed, or direction of motion. An aspect of this property is the tendency of objects to keep moving in a straight line at a constant speed when no forces act upon them."

I think what I'm suggesting is what it's intended to mean or refer to; it's intended to counteract a force that would otherwise impact on inertia. Not sure what that means in practical terms. 

Not sure it stands up to the tests of physics either, it's not my field of expertise.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2022)

Found one on eBay already..


----------



## Neilds (Jan 5, 2022)

For a driver that many seem to be uninterested in, it certainly generates a lot of posts!


----------



## Jordanti9 (Jan 5, 2022)

Recently got fit for a Sim 2 max. Suffice to say, I am glad I did, as purely on aesthetics I would pick the Sim 2, everyday, but I am a fan of when manufacturers try something different. It’s not for me, but can see the lure some may have.


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Found one on eBay already..
View attachment 40374

Click to expand...

Tayror Mayd??


----------



## sunshine (Jan 5, 2022)

Rory posted a video on instagram hitting the Stealth. Tiger too. And Sergio. And Dustin. That’s enough to sell millions 😂


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 6, 2022)

I think I like it. I have owned one or two of the funkier Cobra's in my time including my favourite, the ZL Encore with the cherry red crown. But I would have to see one and try it to be sure.

It won't happen though, not at nearly £500 a shot. That's two of my current drivers and some change towards a new putter.

I also saw on Clubhouse Golf that there are upgrade shafts for £300, that would be one expensive club. What is more ridiculous they are charging for some of the upgrade grips, greedy gets.


----------



## IanM (Jan 6, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Rory posted a video on instagram hitting the Stealth. Tiger too. And Sergio. And Dustin. That’s enough to sell millions 😂
		
Click to expand...

Or at least the Social Media dept of TM did!


----------



## Sats (Jan 6, 2022)

I like the looks of the club - still not sure about the red face though. I brought my driver in 2020 so I reckon it's still got a season or two left before I get another one.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2022)

For the last good few years, new drivers just seem much of a muchness, no real differences in tech (other than proclaimed 10 - 15 yard increases). For the first time in a while, it seems that there is something obviously innovative in this driver. I know Callaway tried a carbon face about 20 years ago, but I don't remember it, probably because it didn't hang around long. A carbon face is certainly something different to that which we use on a regular basis. By most accounts I've seen, the biggest increase is the ball speed due to saving 20+ grams in the face weight. I don't know how much a general joe like me can make use of that, but, I think I'd be interested in trying one out. My biggest concern, which has no substance other than not knowing, would be how resilient the carbon face actually is over the long term. Presumably TM have had them on a robot hitting 1000's of shots at full tilt, so we'll just have to wait and see. I can't say I'm super excited about it, but would certainly like to give one a try and see what it's like.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 6, 2022)

Despite being more than happy with my Epic Flash, and not getting on with the Sim drivers when I tested them, I am definitely interested in giving this a go - just out of morbid curiosity more than any real desire to buy one.

It would have to be on course though. Thankfully one of the lads we play with is an absolute fiend for Taylormade so I imagine I'll see it in his bag soon enough to give it a whirl.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			For the last good few years, new drivers just seem much of a muchness, no real differences in tech (other than proclaimed 10 - 15 yard increases). For the first time in a while, it seems that there is something obviously innovative in this driver. I know Callaway tried a carbon face about 20 years ago, but I don't remember it, probably because it didn't hang around long. A carbon face is certainly something different to that which we use on a regular basis. By most accounts I've seen, the biggest increase is the ball speed due to saving 20+ grams in the face weight. I don't know how much a general joe like me can make use of that, but, I think I'd be interested in trying one out. My biggest concern, which has no substance other than not knowing, would be how resilient the carbon face actually is over the long term. Presumably TM have had them on a robot hitting 1000's of shots at full tilt, so we'll just have to wait and see. I can't say I'm super excited about it, but would certainly like to give one a try and see what it's like.
		
Click to expand...

It was the C4 and it was the biggest turd of golf club..ever!
I'll admit to liking the crown but, after seeing it a lot on the 'net, I'm not sure about the red face either..or the durability
And if the Pros are picking up 2 or 3 mph ball speed - how much will we see at 20 -30 mph lower swing speeds..?
My driver is 7 years old now and I'm always wondering if I'll get more out of the newer versions. But I'm hitting mine so well its making it a hard decision.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 6, 2022)

Honestly think its gross to look at. Dont like the headcover either

Just not a big fan of black and red together.

SIM clubs looked the business.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 6, 2022)

Physics aside ( don’t know much about )
If you make a head so light will it be longer off the tee given there is no mass. (Weight )
If you made a carbon hammer so light it would not hammer a nail in as it’s got no weight behind it.
Speed is the thing that creates distance.
My question is can a head go so light that it starts to lose distance.?


----------



## sunshine (Jan 6, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Just not a big fan of black and red together.
		
Click to expand...

I’m guessing you are not Tiger’s fashion advisor?


----------



## sunshine (Jan 6, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Despite being more than happy with my Epic Flash, and not getting on with the Sim drivers when I tested them, I am definitely interested in giving this a go - just out of morbid curiosity more than any real desire to buy one.
.
		
Click to expand...

Morbid curiosity… are you planning on killing someone with it?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 6, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Physics aside ( don’t know much about )
If you make a head so light will it be longer off the tee given there is no mass. (Weight )
If you made a carbon hammer so light it would not hammer a nail in as it’s got no weight behind it.
Speed is the thing that creates distance.
My question is can a head go so light that it starts to lose distance.?
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing yes.
Taking your analogy of a hammer the speed you generate plus the weight drives the nail in but only by (depending on the material)  small amounts, with a tap hammer driving it in less than a claw hammer which in turn would be less than a sledgehammer. You could generate more speed with a tap hammer than a sledgehammer, so presumably it is the weight (inertia) that is creating the force.
Try hitting a golf ball on a tee peg with a sledgehammer and although the inertia would be massive the ball would go nowhere due to a lack of speed.
From my own amateur deduction I would conclude that you are right in that speed is the key, coupled with the optimum weight distributed in a manner to produce the highest MOI.

I don't know as I haven't seen any figures, but I would hazard a guess that the Stealth driver is no lighter than any other and that and weight savings from the face are distributed elsewhere.

Edit:
A quick google, and I've discovered that Taylormade say;

The reason we’re doing this first and foremost is for speed,” Bystedt said. “Normally, we’ve talked about how when something is lighter we’re using that discretionary weight and moving it lower or moving it back. Well, this is not that story. We’re not going to say this is a weight savings for improving mass properties. Essentially we’re taking mass away from the face and putting it in the body of the club. So the part of the club that moves momentum into the ball is now heavier. So the momentum transfer is more efficient. That’s why this face delivers additional speed.”


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 6, 2022)

sunshine said:



			I’m guessing you are not Tiger’s fashion advisor?
		
Click to expand...

Works for Tiger - not on a golf club though.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 6, 2022)

Ordered.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2022)

DanFST said:



			Ordered. 

View attachment 40396

Click to expand...

That looks so much nicer. More similar to their previous designs as well if you're used to that.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2022)

DanFST said:



			Ordered. 

View attachment 40396

Click to expand...

Stealth 2 already?
Surely not......


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 6, 2022)

Booked in for a fitting in a couple of weeks. 💣s away.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 6, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Morbid curiosity… are you planning on killing someone with it?
		
Click to expand...

It would be the death of my bank account and probably relationship if I came home with another unnecessary golf club. So the consequences could be fairly morbid. 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			My driver is 7 years old now and I'm always wondering if I'll get more out of the newer versions. But I'm hitting mine so well its making it a hard decision.
		
Click to expand...

You have a driver? I never saw it used at Forest Pines 😬😂


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You have a driver? I never saw it used at Forest Pines 😬😂
		
Click to expand...

The driver is 7....its only been in the bag 7.....months


----------



## Backsticks (Jan 6, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			For the last good few years, new drivers just seem much of a muchness, no real differences in tech (other than proclaimed 10 - 15 yard increases). For the first time in a while, it seems that there is something obviously innovative in this driver.
		
Click to expand...

Innovative in cosmetics and marketing potential, but that needs to be distinguished from innovation leading to better performance, let alone better golf. The latter is not evident so far, and we know manufacturers have struggled to add anything of real substance for at least 15 years. Most of the 'tech' (laughs) has its goal of being cosmetics disguised as substance. TM may well have hit the jackpot on this one nonetheless. Even if it delivers no practical benefit, if other makers cannot duplicate it, thenTM have a clear improvement on the 'Now with blue flashes for lower air friction' standard type marketing patter.
It's the market they are in - there are so many suckers in golf with money to spare, you don't have to improve anything, just create desire due to newness and cosmetic tweaks. It's like ladies with handbags and shoes.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 6, 2022)

DanFST said:



			Ordered. 

View attachment 40396

Click to expand...

As far as looks go then, it is not dissimilar from my TaylorMade RBZ2, pictured here with my other 9 drivers.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Innovative in cosmetics and marketing potential, but that needs to be distinguished from innovation leading to better performance, let alone better golf. The latter is not evident so far, and we know manufacturers have struggled to add anything of real substance for at least 15 years. Most of the 'tech' (laughs) has its goal of being cosmetics disguised as substance. TM may well have hit the jackpot on this one nonetheless. Even if it delivers no practical benefit, if other makers cannot duplicate it, then TM have a clear improvement on the 'Now with blue flashes for lower air friction' standard type marketing patter.
		
Click to expand...

I think the carbon face is a bit more innovative than just looks. Like I said, certainly a change from the normal titanium face. I agree, whether it can improve anything for the likes of us mortals remains to be seen. I'm still fairly sceptical on that, not really excited about the driver itself either. To be honest, am happy with the Cobra driver I currently use, but, I'm interested enough to want to try the carbon face, if only to have a bang with it and see how it goes.




			That's the market they are in - there are so many suckers in golf with money to spare, you don't have to improve anything, just create desire due to newness and cosmetic tweaks. It's like ladies with handbags and shoes.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a massive TM fan, but to be fair to them, and the other golf manufacturers, new models and cosmetic tweaks sell. Most corporates look to improve the products they sell, or bring out new designs, whether it be golf clubs, cars, football boots, training shoes, clothing etc. etc. It's the market they're all in. The Adidas trainers I recently bought don't improve on my existing pair, other than they are new, clean and smart, and I like them. I'm not going to blame TM, or any other manufacturer for bringing out new gear, it's what they should do. I only buy if I'm in the market to buy, and when I do, I'm likely buying the latest model.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 6, 2022)

Jack Reacher explains that energy = mass x velocity squared. Which means that if you increase the velocity the amount of energy transfer goes up substantially, whereas an increase in mass doesn't make as big a difference. So, if the head is lighter then it goes faster.
Jack was booting a door down at the time, so not sure if that translates into a golf shot. Who do I give my £500 to?


----------



## sunshine (Jan 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			As far as looks go then, it is not dissimilar from my TaylorMade RBZ2, pictured here with my other 9 drivers.

View attachment 40397

Click to expand...


Nice collection. You look like a man who knows stuff... has this constant cycle of releasing new improved products always been the case for golf? I'm guessing the answer is yes, otherwise we would still be playing with hickory and feathery balls. But maybe the frequency has accelerated?


----------



## sunshine (Jan 6, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Innovative in cosmetics and marketing potential, but that needs to be distinguished from innovation leading to better performance, let alone better golf. The latter is not evident so far, and we know manufacturers have struggled to add anything of real substance for at least 15 years. Most of the 'tech' (laughs) has its goal of being cosmetics disguised as substance. TM may well have hit the jackpot on this one nonetheless. Even if it delivers no practical benefit, if other makers cannot duplicate it, thenTM have a clear improvement on the 'Now with blue flashes for lower air friction' standard type marketing patter.
It's the market they are in - there are so many suckers in golf with money to spare, you don't have to improve anything, just create desire due to newness and cosmetic tweaks. It's like ladies with handbags and shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.

Anyone remember Ping's turbulators? 

The classic case study of this would be TM RBZ2, which was perceived as just a new paint job. TM have admitted this was a massive mistake as it destroyed a lot of their credibility because the RBZ was a super product.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 6, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Nice collection. You look like a man who knows stuff... has this constant cycle of releasing new improved products always been the case for golf? I'm guessing the answer is yes, otherwise we would still be playing with hickory and feathery balls. But maybe the frequency has accelerated?
		
Click to expand...

The Confidence (1978 bottom right of photo) was very innovative in that it had a one-piece sole-plate and face insert. Hitting the ball with metal when playing a wood did not catch on much at that time. Metal inserts had been tried long before, but this one was a precursor to the full metal head. I do like the matching 3 and 4 wood with this one.
Of those pictured, probably the Big Bertha was a "real" game changer with many other manufacturers playing catch-up as a result.
Heads have got larger since the Big Bertha and its rivals.  
In the last 15 years the only changes are that some have pretty colours and patters and some have intricate little shapes on the sole.
Newer ones are "adjustable". That's nothing new, because my hands and my swing have always been adjustable.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 6, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			It would be the death of my bank account and probably relationship if I came home with another unnecessary golf club. So the consequences could be fairly morbid. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Tell the other half that it is a *necessary* golf club then.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 6, 2022)

SimonC said:



			Me too, looking forward to the full TXG videos as they tend to be more in depth.
		
Click to expand...

TXG have a few videos up now, they're pretty positive about the clubs.


----------



## SimonC (Jan 6, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			TXG have a few videos up now, they're pretty positive about the clubs.
		
Click to expand...

My local pro has told me his fitting kit will be in within the next week and a half and said I can borrow the Stealth driver head to test against my SIM2. 
My miss is generally high toe, of the Stealth can keep my spin rate more stable with better ball speed on this part of the face I'll more than likely get one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2022)

My pro is getting a demo in within the next 3 weeks and so I'm going to book a demo using his GC Quad on the range. Not overly convinced I'll see anything to justify a £500 price tag. He is a member of the Foremost group and I've asked him to source a 10.5 (regular) Sim 2 given the positive feedback v the Stealth I've seen online


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			As far as looks go then, it is not dissimilar from my TaylorMade RBZ2, pictured here with my other 9 drivers.

View attachment 40397

Click to expand...

That Persimmon one fourth from the left looks nice.
I had Mizuno ones like that once.


----------



## Backsticks (Jan 6, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Anyone remember Ping's turbulators? 

Click to expand...

I think they realised their mistake there that, doing stuff with the top of the club is pointless. All the best design and 'tech' effort goes in to the underside of the club, as that is what people see when they look at all the bags of grip-down drivers in a shop. Even google the Stealth and that's the pics that come up. So really, golfers buy drivers depending on how the like the look of its backside...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 6, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			That Persimmon one fourth from the left looks nice.
I had Mizuno ones like that once.
		
Click to expand...

Fourth from left with the black insert is a Craigton of Scotland laminated. I agree it is one of the best looking ones.
There are only two persimmons, 2nd from left is a Merit (USA) and extreme right is a Daiwa Trypower.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Fourth from left with the black insert is a Craigton of Scotland laminated. I agree it is one of the best looking ones.
There are only two persimmons, 2nd from left is a Merit (USA) and extreme right is a Daiwa Trypower.
		
Click to expand...

Do you play these clubs with modern balls?
How do they compare to modern 460 cc drivers.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 6, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Do you play these clubs with modern balls?
How do they compare to modern 460 cc drivers.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.
They are smaller.

(Please forgive my facetiousness - I could not resist)


----------



## Junior (Jan 6, 2022)

I prefer the look of the Callaway tbh.  Different strokes for different folks.  Not sure I'll see any difference.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Yes.
They are smaller.
		
Click to expand...

I meant with performance.
Do they hit it forum distances.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 6, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			I meant with performance.
Do they hit it forum distances.
		
Click to expand...

The older woods all hit it the same distance as they used to and always did.
I play with them for the pleasure and enjoyment of doing so.
I don't expect to hit it as far as a 460cc and in this respect I am not disappointed.
Just try to do your best with what's in your bag - isn't that what everyone does?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			The older woods all hit it the same distance as they used to and always did.
I play with them for the pleasure and enjoyment of doing so.
I don't expect to hit it as far as a 460cc and in this respect I am not disappointed.
Just try to do your best with what's in your bag - isn't that what everyone does?
		
Click to expand...

Yes .
But seen a few things that have said modern balls can damage them a lot.
But it could be just the age of the club.
Would love a Mizuno like I used to have just for when I play a few holes of an evening.
Have to keep an eye on eBay.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 6, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes .
But seen a few things that have said modern balls can damage them a lot.
But it could be just the age of the club.
Would love a Mizuno like I used to have just for when I play a few holes of an evening.
*Have to keep an eye on eBay.*
Thanks for the info.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304282996521?hash=item46d8ae0f29:g:wi0AAOSw5PlhzwvX


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes .
But seen a few things that have said modern balls can damage them a lot.
But it could be just the age of the club.
Would love a Mizuno like I used to have just for when I play a few holes of an evening.
Have to keep an eye on eBay.
Thanks for the info.
		
Click to expand...

If the club is in good condition and the insert is well set then modern balls are fine.  The really old and hard Surlyn covered balls were the ones that did cause damage.

These days any decent ball should be fine, I prefer softer compressions such as Callaway SuperSoft of Srixon Soft Feel.
I'd always advise you to ensure that the ball is clean when teeing it up though, sand/soil on the ball can scuff the soft surface of the insert.

The main difference you'll see in performance when comparing modern to wooden is in the flight of the ball.
Todays drivers are designed to launch the ball with lower spin whereas in the persimmon era a degree of spin was expected, especially from the balata covered balls, and the drivers were designed to suit.

A modern driver is made launch the modern ball that's been made to compliment it, a nice high launch with just the right amount of backspin to keep it in the air yet not too much so it robs it of distance.
The wooden driver on the other hand has a lower launch and will tend to impart more spin, for that reason it doesn't carry as far but on a dry course the run-out can make up quite a bit of the difference. It's also a lot less forgiving so off-centre hits will see a lot more distance drop-off than off-centre hits with a modern driver

For me a good drive in the summer with a wooden wood will go around 250 yards, but it's more likely to be 200 to 225 yards.

Having said all that though I far more enjoy playing wooden woods and when you do hit one "out the screws" the feeling can't be beaten.
(I play a lot of my golf with other seniors who are even older than me so outdriving them isn't that difficult.)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304282996521?hash=item46d8ae0f29:g:wi0AAOSw5PlhzwvX

Click to expand...

Thanks very much.
Just bought it.
Might just wait until the weather changes a bit before giving it a go.
Looking forward to it now.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 6, 2022)

Crow said:



			If the club is in good condition and the insert is well set then modern balls are fine.  The really old and hard Surlyn covered balls were the ones that did cause damage.

These days any decent ball should be fine, I prefer softer compressions such as Callaway SuperSoft of Srixon Soft Feel.
I'd always advise you to ensure that the ball is clean when teeing it up though, sand/soil on the ball can scuff the soft surface of the insert.

The main difference you'll see in performance when comparing modern to wooden is in the flight of the ball.
Todays drivers are designed to launch the ball with lower spin whereas in the persimmon era a degree of spin was expected, especially from the balata covered balls, and the drivers were designed to suit.

A modern driver is made launch the modern ball that's been made to compliment it, a nice high launch with just the right amount of backspin to keep it in the air yet not too much so it robs it of distance.
The wooden driver on the other hand has a lower launch and will tend to impart more spin, for that reason it doesn't carry as far but on a dry course the run-out can make up quite a bit of the difference. It's also a lot less forgiving so off-centre hits will see a lot more distance drop-off than off-centre hits with a modern driver

For me a good drive in the summer with a wooden wood will go around 250 yards, but it's more likely to be 200 to 225 yards.

Having said all that though I far more enjoy playing wooden woods and when you do hit one "out the screws" the feeling can't be beaten.
(I play a lot of my golf with other seniors who are even older than me so outdriving them isn't that difficult.)
		
Click to expand...

I started my golf with Mizuno persimmon 1/3/5 and always hit them very well.
I was considered a good driver of the ball then.
I still am but the tech has evened things out imo and even high cappers drive the ball very well now.
Just bought a Mizuno persimmon off eBay.
Looking forward to seeing if I still have it 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 7, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			I started my golf with Mizuno persimmon 1/3/5 and always hit them very well.
I was considered a good driver of the ball then.
I still am but the tech has evened things out imo and even high cappers drive the ball very well now.
Just bought a Mizuno persimmon off eBay.
Looking forward to seeing if I still have it 
Thanks for the info.
		
Click to expand...

I've got an old Mizuno persimmon in the cupboard at my in-laws in Japan. I took it to the range one day for a bash...... put it straight back in the cupboard and haven't touched it since. Might give it another go next time I'm over though.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 7, 2022)

Mizuno Persimmon and Craigton laminated. Who copied who? Maybe they both copied something else.


----------



## richbeech (Jan 7, 2022)

Looking on Clubhouse Golf the Stealth is on there for full retail price and the new Stealth Plus 3 wood is £350. It's all getting a bit silly.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2022)

richbeech said:



			Looking on Clubhouse Golf the Stealth is on there for full retail price and the new Stealth Plus 3 wood is £350. It's all getting a bit silly.
		
Click to expand...

It's been going that way for a while, price of a new driver is now what a new set of irons cost a few years ago.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 7, 2022)

richbeech said:



			Looking on Clubhouse Golf the Stealth is on there for full retail price and the new Stealth Plus 3 wood is £350. It's all getting a bit silly.
		
Click to expand...

Most players will suit the standard Stealth which is cheaper, and roughly the same price as other top brands. 

There are cheaper alternatives!


----------



## richbeech (Jan 7, 2022)

Comparing like for like, I don't remember the SIM2 being listed / sold for full retail price when it came out, I thought it was £20-30 lower than retail. Not a huge amount but still a difference.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 7, 2022)

richbeech said:



			Comparing like for like, I don't remember the SIM2 being listed / sold for full retail price when it came out, I thought it was £20-30 lower than retail. Not a huge amount but still a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, something I had noticed as well. Previously drivers would have an RRP of £499.99 or something but when they actually hit the shelves it'd be £449.99, these are going on for full whack!


----------



## evolve528 (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm not too interested in the latest £500 TM driver to be honest, all the YouTube videos I've watched prove it doesn't go more than 2-3 yards further so unless you have bundles of money to throw around on the latest gear for a bit of fun I don't see the point. How you hit the club is going to matter an awful lot more than the club you use!

But the thing that has struck me from this well planned embargo lift on 4th Jan from TM is just how many pros/YouTubers/'Influencers' (God I hate that word! but it's clearly accurate here) get all the models so RRP £1.5-2k+ totally for free just for promoting it. Yes it happens in all sectors but it does make you wonder how bigger mugs consumers are for parting with £500 for this stuff.

Having said all this I have a driver fitting next week and my budget is about £450! My defence to myself is I've never bought any brand new golf clubs so it's a little one off treat not every year.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 7, 2022)

evolve528 said:



			But the thing that has struck me from this well planned embargo lift on 4th Jan from TM is just how many pros/YouTubers/'Influencers' (God I hate that word! but it's clearly accurate here) get all the models so RRP £1.5-2k+ totally for free just for promoting it. Yes it happens in all sectors but it does make you wonder how bigger mugs consumers are for parting with £500 for this stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Surely this just goes under TM's marketing/advertising budget, send out a few of the clubs and create some noise about the product. There are lots of people who won't place an order until they've seen reviews etc so this way TM get reviews on the day of the announcement and then, hopefully, watch the £££'s come rolling in.


----------



## evolve528 (Jan 7, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			Surely this just goes under TM's marketing/advertising budget, send out a few of the clubs and create some noise about the product. There are lots of people who won't place an order until they've seen reviews etc so this way TM get reviews on the day of the announcement and then, hopefully, watch the £££'s come rolling in.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah totally agree and understand that but it just struck me quite how many people they ship this stuff too before release, it's not just a select group it seems like it's hundreds of people just in the UK. Maybe I'll start a YouTube channel just to get the freebies


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 7, 2022)

evolve528 said:



			I'm not too interested in the latest £500 TM driver to be honest, all the YouTube videos I've watched prove it doesn't go more than 2-3 yards further so unless you have bundles of money to throw around on the latest gear for a bit of fun I don't see the point. How you hit the club is going to matter an awful lot more than the club you use!

But the thing that has struck me from this well planned embargo lift on 4th Jan from TM is just how many pros/YouTubers/'Influencers' (God I hate that word! but it's clearly accurate here) get all the models so RRP £1.5-2k+ totally for free just for promoting it. Yes it happens in all sectors but it does make you wonder how bigger mugs consumers are for parting with £500 for this stuff.

Having said all this I have a driver fitting next week and my budget is about £450! My defence to myself is I've never bought any brand new golf clubs so it's a little one off treat not every year.
		
Click to expand...

If that's your budget for a new driver, why wouldn't the Stealth be one that you wanted to try?

If I was spending that much, I'd want to make sure I'd tried all the available options before deciding which was the best option.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 7, 2022)

evolve528 said:



			I'm not too interested in the latest £500 TM driver to be honest, all the YouTube videos I've watched prove it doesn't go more than 2-3 yards further so unless you have bundles of money to throw around on the latest gear for a bit of fun I don't see the point. How you hit the club is going to matter an awful lot more than the club you use!

But the thing that has struck me from this well planned embargo lift on 4th Jan from TM is just how many pros/YouTubers/'Influencers' (God I hate that word! but it's clearly accurate here) get all the models so RRP £1.5-2k+ totally for free just for promoting it. Yes it happens in all sectors but it does make you wonder how bigger mugs consumers are for parting with £500 for this stuff.

Having said all this I have a driver fitting next week and my budget is about £450! My defence to myself is I've never bought any brand new golf clubs so it's a little one off treat not every year.
		
Click to expand...

It may not go much further, but nearly all of the testers have said how forgiving and consistent it is. 

I really can’t understand why you wouldn’t try the very latest clubs if you have that sort of budget.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 7, 2022)

evolve528 said:



			Yeah totally agree and understand that but it just struck me quite how many people they ship this stuff too before release, it's not just a select group it seems like it's hundreds of people just in the UK. Maybe I'll start a YouTube channel just to get the freebies 

Click to expand...

That's what lots of people do. Just start a vlog with your quest to reach scratch, tell everyone on here about it.


----------



## Crow (Jan 7, 2022)

evolve528 said:



			Yeah totally agree and understand that but it just struck me quite how many people they ship this stuff too before release, it's not just a select group it seems like it's hundreds of people just in the UK. *Maybe I'll start a YouTube channel just to get the freebies *

Click to expand...

Believe me, it doesn't work.

I've had a channel running for getting on for a year now and I'm still waiting to be contacted by Penfold, John Letters, Gradidge, George Nicoll and a host of other brands.

In fact none of the brands I've featured have reached out to me.  
(Maybe I should get a Ouija board?)


----------



## sunshine (Jan 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			As far as looks go then, it is not dissimilar from my TaylorMade RBZ2, pictured here with my other 9 drivers.

View attachment 40397

Click to expand...

A lot of people moaning about the red face on the Stealth being a bit garish, but looking at this photo is seems that a red face is nothing new.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2022)

Crow said:



			Believe me, it doesn't work.

I've had a channel running for getting on for a year now and I'm still waiting to be contacted by Penfold, John Letters, Gradidge, George Nicoll and a host of other brands.

In fact none of the brands I've featured have reached out to me.  
(Maybe I should get a Ouija board?)
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha....

To be fair, a local fitter has a channel with about 10/11k subscribers.....gets nothing from any OEM...has to wait until his fitting stock comes in before he can review it..


----------



## evolve528 (Jan 7, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			It may not go much further, but nearly all of the testers have said how forgiving and consistent it is.

I really can’t understand why you wouldn’t try the very latest clubs if you have that sort of budget.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no don't get me wrong I will certainly try all the latest and shiny stuff, just how new it is and the way it looks is totally insignificant compared with performance and value for money, I could probably have explained better! I could be the biggest hypocrite ever and be coming back next Friday saying I've just ordered the Stealth to be fair


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



View attachment 40412
View attachment 40413


Mizuno Persimmon and Craigton laminated. Who copied who? Maybe they both copied something else.
		
Click to expand...

I think that was just the standard model then.
They both look good.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 7, 2022)

sunshine said:



			A lot of people moaning about the red face on the Stealth being a bit garish, but looking at this photo is seems that a red face is nothing new.
		
Click to expand...

That's correct, red inserts were very common for a very long time, right up to the Ping Zing and Eye-2.
I believe Yonex had a full carbon headed driver that they claimed "Longest driver on tour". Might have been an ADX, if memory serves.
Mickleson played Yonex clubs for a while.



Yonex ADX 200


----------



## sunshine (Jan 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			That's correct, red inserts were very common for a very long time, right up to the Ping Zing and Eye-2.
I believe Yonex had a full carbon headed driver that they claimed "Longest driver on tour". Might have been an ADX, if memory serves.
Mickleson played Yonex clubs for a while.

View attachment 40417

Yonex ADX 200
		
Click to expand...

I had one! I wandered into a driving range shop, early 2000's, and there was a second hand club going for £25. It had no loft and a very stiff golden shaft, the shop probably couldn't get rid of it. Well I took it on to the range and sent the first ball crashing into the fence at the back of the range, the others all followed. Bought it on the spot, never hit a good shot with it out on the course 

YONEX A.D.X 200 DRIVER ,GRAPHITE SHAFT REG FLEX, LOFT 11* | eBay


----------



## SimonC (Jan 8, 2022)

So I pre-ordered a Stealth Plus driver, I had an eBay voucher so it cost me £439 instead of £499. 

The good thing is I can pre test the driver before it arrives at my local golf club and if its no better than my current driver I can just cancel the order.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 8, 2022)

SimonC said:



			So I pre-ordered a Stealth Plus driver, I had an eBay voucher so it cost me £439 instead of £499. 

The good thing is I can pre test the driver before it arrives at my local golf club and if its no better than my current driver I can just cancel the order.
		
Click to expand...

Considering the hype (190 posts on this thread and counting!) if you don’t like it you’ll probably be able to sell it on for a profit


----------



## evemccc (Jan 8, 2022)

Why has the Stealth received so much more hype/buzz/hyperbole than the Callaway driver release?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Why has the Stealth received so much more hype/buzz/hyperbole than the Callaway driver release?
		
Click to expand...

Purely because of the carbon.....


----------



## fundy (Jan 8, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Why has the Stealth received so much more hype/buzz/hyperbole than the Callaway driver release?
		
Click to expand...


because TM do buzz better than Callaway?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			because TM do buzz better than Callaway?
		
Click to expand...

That too...


----------



## SimonC (Jan 8, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Considering the hype (190 posts on this thread and counting!) if you don’t like it you’ll probably be able to sell it on for a profit
		
Click to expand...

Yeah more than likely if its brand new.


----------



## hovis (Jan 8, 2022)

SimonC said:



			Yeah more than likely if its brand new.
		
Click to expand...

One thing I've noticed about golf is its full of "shut up and take my money" type of people.  These people are usually the ones that also think that they can buy a lower score.  
Personally I'll try the club against my sim 2.  If its an improvement I'll keep  the record of the spec and buy it next year at -50%


----------



## SimonC (Jan 8, 2022)

hovis said:



			One thing I've noticed about golf is its full of "shut up and take my money" type of people.  These people are usually the ones that also think that they can buy a lower score. 
Personally I'll try the club against my sim 2.  If its an improvement I'll keep  the record of the spec and buy it next year at -50%
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do agree, I tell lots of people they'd be better having lessons than buying new kit. I'm going to be testing before committing to keeping it. 

I'm having lessons at the moment trying to get my handicap down as low as possible. Whilst I know that new clubs won't do this I just like having new clubs and whilst I have the money to buy them I think why not.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 8, 2022)

hovis said:



			One thing I've noticed about golf is its full of "shut up and take my money" type of people.  These people are usually the ones that also think that they can buy a lower score. 
Personally I'll try the club against my sim 2.  If its an improvement I'll keep  the record of the spec and buy it next year at -50%
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you £25 for the Sim2 when that day comes.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2022)

SimonC said:



			Yes I do agree, I tell lots of people they'd be better having lessons than buying new kit. I'm going to be testing before committing to keeping it.

I'm having lessons at the moment trying to get my handicap down as low as possible. Whilst I know that new clubs won't do this I just like having new clubs and whilst I have the money to buy them I think why not.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect you've got a swing and the speed to see similar gains to what the Pros are seeing...a few mph ball speed improvement, maybe better control of the spin..
Would you expect a more average player to see gains over a SiM2..?
The only thing, I think, that they'll get is a bit more from off centre strikes and even that will be marginal
A driver that's 4 or 5 years old and not fitted - different story though..


----------



## SimonC (Jan 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I suspect you've got a swing and the speed to see similar gains to what the Pros are seeing...a few mph ball speed improvement, maybe better control of the spin..
Would you expect a more average player to see gains over a SiM2..?
The only thing, I think, that they'll get is a bit more from off centre strikes and even that will be marginal
A driver that's 4 or 5 years old and not fitted - different story though..
		
Click to expand...

Yes I currently average around 165mph ball speed with my SIM2 but can get up to the low 170's if I go after one. From what I've seen and read you need to be a faster swinger to get the increase in ball speed so I doubt the average golfer would see much of a gain but they may be more consistent with the Stealth as it seems to be better on off centre strikes.

Absolutely correct on the 4/5 year old non fitted driver, I would imagine a decent gain with the new drivers.


----------



## Pants (Jan 8, 2022)

I really can't believe how gullible some people are........................................................ 

OK.  If you can consistantly middle the shot every time (i.e. a very low H/Capper) you *may* get a small benefit but, the rest of us hackers ???  save your £500.  If you feel you must spend it, have a couple of lessons and give the rest to your captain's charity.  You, your Pro and the charity may all be winners.


----------

